# Garage Haunt 2018



## canuck (Nov 26, 2005)

nice night and lots of fun!

Best part of the video is the last 2 minutes.....made my night!






enjoy!

Doug


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job!
Way to go


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like folks had a blast, especially those kids who kept opening the drink cooler:jol:


----------



## OnZProwl (Apr 30, 2017)

Great last effect with the "drink"!


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

The kids reactions were priceless and confirmation of a job well done.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

The SWAT boy was brilliant! The look on his face when you said that you built it - and then he went back through! That was a real compliment.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fun for all


----------

